# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  bisocard i polpril 2,5mg

## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej. miewalem silne bole glowy z nudnosciami i klucie w klatce piersiowej w okolicy mostka.ostatnio w pracy utrata przytomnosci wezwane pogotowie cisnienie 150/120 bylem u lekarza rodzinnego skierowal do neurologa.neurolog stwierdzil po badaniach ze wszystko ok. rodzinny przypisal bisocardl i polpril2,5mg zaczolem zazywac te leki i bole glowy znikly ale klucie pozostalo do dzis. zlecil ekg i badania krwi. we krwi za duzy cholesterol i ekg tez cos mowil ze nie tak i skierowal do kardiologa na echo serca ale termin dopiero na pazdziernik. co robic? klucie mam przez caly dzien jest znosne nakgorzej wieczorem i rano. cisnienie po proszkach ok

----------

